# [gentoo] ¿Qué mejorarías? (siempre abierto)

## aj2r

Pues inicio este hilo para que expresemos aquí que mejoraríamos en nuestra querida distribución. Y por supuesto no sólo es para quejarnos, sino proponer soluciones, discutirlas y hacerlas realidad   :Very Happy: 

Este hilo está dedicado a LinuxBlues (y si a alguien le pica, que se rasque)

----------

## asph

pues propongo el tema de las dependencias cruzadas... a ver cuando portage desinstala correctamente (dependencias ya no requeridas) al hacer un emerge -C  :Smile: 

----------

## aj2r

 *asph wrote:*   

> pues propongo el tema de las dependencias cruzadas... a ver cuando portage desinstala correctamente (dependencias ya no requeridas) al hacer un emerge -C 

 

¿Cómo propondrías hacer eso? Ya lo he pensado alguna vez, pero como haces saber a portage si una dependencia, de la que ya no depende nadie más, realmente debe ser desinstalada, me explico, imagina que desinstalas de tu sistema un paquete que depende de bash, y que no hay en tu sistema ninguno más que dependa de él, entonces ¿realmente debe portage quitar también a bash? Mantener dependencias de este tipo me resulta un rompedero de cabeza. ¿Podrías proponer un modelo?

----------

## opotonil

Bueno lo primero de todo decir que llevo muy poco con Gentoo, y linux en general, asi que no se si lo siguiente sera una sarta de tonterias...

Si no me equivoco el fichero world contiene todos los paquetes instalados de manera que yo seguiria los siguientes pasos:

1) Guardar todas las dependencias del paquete a desinstalar.

2) Mirar todas las dependencias del resto de paquetes instalados a ver si alguna coincide con una dependencia del paquete a desinstalar.

3) Comprobar que las dependencias que no han coincidido como dependencia de los demas paquetes tampoco coinciden con ningun paquete del fichero system, o dependencia de este (no se si el fichero system realmente existe o si es una "subseccion" del fichero world...)

4) Desinstalar el paquete deseado y todas sus dependencias que no hayan coincidido con dependencias de otros paquetes y no se encuentren en system o sean dependencia de alguno contenido en el y por ultimo borrar el temporal o lo que sea en donde hemos guardado las dependencias del paquete original.

En el caso que comentas estoy dando por hecho que bash se encuentra en el fichero system o que es una dependencia de algun paquete que se encuentre en dicho fichero. Pero ya que el usuario puede elegir la shell, o interprete de comandos, a usar no se si realmente bash se encuentra en system o en alguna dependencia de algun paquete de este.

Y bueno en principio esa seria mi idea, desde el desconocimiento real de Gentoo, para hacer desinstalaciones limpias por lo menos de los paquetes que instalemos nosotros, sin meterme ya con los basicos de system. Espero que depurandola mucho pueda valer para algo o dar pie a otras ideas...

Salu2.

----------

## navegante

 *aj2r wrote:*   

>  *asph wrote:*   pues propongo el tema de las dependencias cruzadas... a ver cuando portage desinstala correctamente (dependencias ya no requeridas) al hacer un emerge -C  
> 
> ¿Cómo propondrías hacer eso? Ya lo he pensado alguna vez, pero como haces saber a portage si una dependencia, de la que ya no depende nadie más, realmente debe ser desinstalada, me explico, imagina que desinstalas de tu sistema un paquete que depende de bash, y que no hay en tu sistema ninguno más que dependa de él, entonces ¿realmente debe portage quitar también a bash? Mantener dependencias de este tipo me resulta un rompedero de cabeza. ¿Podrías proponer un modelo?

 

Pues no se, yo también lo he pensado pues es un rollo tener que hacer un emerge --pretend foo| foo.log para cuando pruebas aplicaciones con varias dependencias y luego las quieres borrar. Pero en debian por ejemplo con aptitude es lo único que tiene ventaja con emerge, aunque creo que ya se esta en ese asunto con la implementación de una GLEP aunque no recuerdo cual. Saludos.

----------

## artic

Dejo por aqui el enlace a una encuesta que se hizo al respecto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-439799-highlight-encuesta.html

Salu2

----------

## lanshor

 *aj2r wrote:*   

>  *asph wrote:*   pues propongo el tema de las dependencias cruzadas... a ver cuando portage desinstala correctamente (dependencias ya no requeridas) al hacer un emerge -C  
> 
> ¿Cómo propondrías hacer eso? Ya lo he pensado alguna vez, pero como haces saber a portage si una dependencia, de la que ya no depende nadie más, realmente debe ser desinstalada, me explico, imagina que desinstalas de tu sistema un paquete que depende de bash, y que no hay en tu sistema ninguno más que dependa de él, entonces ¿realmente debe portage quitar también a bash? Mantener dependencias de este tipo me resulta un rompedero de cabeza. ¿Podrías proponer un modelo?

 

A nivel de interfaz estaría bien algo así:

emerge --XXX paquete (desinstala el paquete como hasta ahora)

emerge --YYY paquete (muestra las dependencias de ese paquete que ya no requiere ninguno más)

emerge --XXX paquete --AAA lista de depetencias (borra el paquete paquete y conserva solo las dependencias dadas)

emerge --XXX paquete --BBB lista de dependencias (borra el paquete y las dependencias dadas)

O algo así...

----------

## Kensai

emerge -C banshee && emerge --depclean hace todo ese trabajo.  :Wink: 

----------

## dmery

Saludos a toda la comunidad,

Solamente puedo dar una referencia de las cosas que me lucen "molestas", no conozco las soluciones, soy un simple usuario, de conocimientos muy limitados en materia de sistemas. Y todo lo que escribo espero no sea tomado para el lado "equivocado" si en algo sirve bien y si no...bueno aqui no paso nada. 

Como simple usuario he notado una cierta inestabilidad en cada actulaizacion. Por ejemplo hoy "descubro" que el Bittornado, que hasta dos dias funcionaba bien hoy ya no funciona, tuve que desisntalar el bittornado e instalar el bittorrent, hace tres dias en una actualizacion no podia utilizar el xine, parace que cambio la direccion o los enlaces del DVD reader con el DVD writer y el programa xine obviamente no encontraba los datos de la pelicula. Hace una semana en una actualizacion me quede sin poder abrir el Storage Media, debia de acceder desde el mc a los datos de las otras particiones, despues recompilando el kde-base (parece que el problema era algo como el kioslave) volvio a la normalidad. Como quince dias atras en una actualizacion me quede sin "impresoras" por lo que debi reconfigurar las impresoras nuevamente, En la ultima actualizacion de base layout me dio dos problemitas, el cual uno esta solucionado y el otro pendiente. Para no aburrir, siento que en cada "emerge" estoy jugando a la "ruleta rusa" y finalizada la actualizacion a chequear los programas y dispositvos para ver que puede estar no funcionando. Esta cuestiones para algunos seran tonterias que gracias a su experiencia y conocimientos, quiza puedan resolver en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, pero a mi me cuesta bastante tiempo y normalmente necesito que alguien me de una mano. Si digo una burrada me perdonan, no estoy exigiendo nada, se que este es un esfuerzo sin fines de lucro y muy meritorio. Seria importante lograr un mayor estabilidad, a lo mejor creando una tercera etapa mas estable, o sea: inestable, testing y estable; en la cual "estable" pueda garantizar un estabilidad sin zozobras, en la cual uno este seguro de que cada vez que enciende su computadora  todo funciona. Ese seria -para mi- un punto importante.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## Kensai

Por eso es que es tan importante leer todos los mensajes que te brindan los ebuilds depues de la compilacion.  :Wink:  Y usar cautelosamente el etc-update.  :Cool: 

----------

## abasme

yo creo IMHO que una solucion al problema de dependencias que ya no se usan podria ser que el emerge -C paquete ejecute despues un revdep-rebuild para que todo funcione bien ya que el utilizar el emerge --depclean es sumamente peligroso porque te puede hacer el sistema papa y con eso caemos en lo mismo que en windows volver a instalar, que creo que nadie quiere.

es una idea si no esta bien corrijanme 

Saludos a todos .

----------

## DarkMind

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> Por eso es que es tan importante leer todos los mensajes que te brindan los ebuilds depues de la compilacion.  Y usar cautelosamente el etc-update. 

 

o mejor aun, dispatch-conf

creo k etc-update ya esta deprecated

----------

## Kensai

Noooo por queeee!!!!!!!! etc-update deprecated y yo todavia estoy a lo viejo desde que comenze a usar gentoo hace 2 a~os y no he cambiado???? me siento fuera de moda. No me hablen me siento mal.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Overpeer

Yo voy a aprovechar para realizar una confesion.

Hace meses que trabajo con Windows XP SP2 como desktop, sencillamente porque necesito el ordenador de verdad.

Como desktop solo me gusta Gentoo, Debian ... mira que lo uso como server xo no se que tiene pero no me llega tanto como ... K|Ubuntu ... casi me lio a puñetazos con el PC el finde pasado, no lo quiero ni recordar, parecia el niño aleman loco ese de youtube, y el resto ... bleh! estoy super liado como para andar aprendiendo ahora mas linux distintos xD

El problema con Gentoo es que llegaba un dia ... instalaba 'algo' y me quedaba sin sistema, o actualizaba o yo que se. Si, en la mayoria de los casos se podia solucionar investigando, preguntando en el foro, buscando en google ... pero yo no estoy para juegos, uso el ordenador para currar, y el poco tiempo que me queda libre quiero hacer mis 5 pijotadas diarias y ya esta, ya tendre tiempo el finde para instalarme un servidor de lo que sea o meter el ultimo howto de dbus y hal para enseñarlo a los colegas... Pero llego el momento que estaba hasta los ******* de que se me rompiese todo cada 2x3 o que algo dejase de funcionar por una actualizacion, o yo que se... vamos que he leido un post por ahi de un chaval que le han desaparecido las fuentes de kde al actualizar noseque ... yo me tiro el balcon despues de dar 7 patadas voladoras al PC.

Hoy sin ir mas lejos, en el PC que tengo en mi empresa de server .. digo .. 'voy a instalar qmail!' ... pin pan ... paso a paso leyendo el manual, metiendo comandos ... hago un 'qmail-inject root << EOF' , escribo .. y al hacer el EOF ... un error de permiso denegado en libc.so.6 (744) ...  ni lo voy a buscar en internet, estoy reemergiendo glibc y si no tira mañana instalo Debian. Esto me ha pasado con innumerables cosas en estos años, y o me estoy haciendo viejo ... o es cada vez mas frecuente.

Ya no es que Gentoo sea un sistema operativo para usuarios avanzados, es que es para masocas avanzados, o al menos esa es la impresion que me da a mi, humilde linuxero.

Asi que lamentablemente, mi opcion mas productiva ahora mismo para trabajar es Windows + Putty, amen de otro chorro de herramientas libres claro (filezilla, firefox, thunderbird, ooo, etc... ), pero vamos, que me da pena no tener linux ... pero en mi caso particular ... como desktop ... se me acabo la paciencia... y como server ... esta apunto de conseguirlo, de hecho el servidor de archivos del que hablaba tiene todas las papeletas para ser volatilizado mañana xD

Un saludo.

----------

## Kensai

 *Overpeer wrote:*   

> El problema con Gentoo es que llegaba un dia ... instalaba 'algo' y me quedaba sin sistema, o actualizaba o yo que se.

 

Yo me pregunto por que yo que uso de lo mas bleeding edge que existe estoy super updated y usando Gentoo testing nunca me he quedado sin sistema y nunca me ha pasado nada similar. Pero vuelvo a recalcar lo de siempre, yo leo y busco y cada vez que un ebuild me da un mensaje lo leo y siempre estoy al tanto de todo.

----------

## Overpeer

En tu mismo mensaje te preguntas y te respondes:

 *Kensai se pregunta: wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo me pregunto por que yo que uso de lo mas bleeding edge que existe estoy super updated y usando Gentoo testing nunca me he quedado sin sistema y nunca me ha pasado nada similar. 
> 
> 

 

 *Kensai se responde: wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero vuelvo a recalcar lo de siempre, yo leo y busco y cada vez que un ebuild me da un mensaje lo leo y siempre estoy al tanto de todo.

 

En cualquier caso, me alegro de qeu a ti te vaya bien  :Smile: 

----------

## dub

 GLSA Check. Algo así como #emerge security (dicen que se está trabajando en esto, pero no veo resultados).

 Estabilidad en las actualizaciones. Yo también he tenido muchos problemas últimamente.

 Rapidez en portage. Sé que esto ha mejorado con portage 2.1, pero falta todavía.

 Repositorio oficiales de precompilados. Sé que muchos me van a decir que sin esto gentoo pierde todo el chiste. Yo les digo que gentoo "is all about options". Esto es una opción más.

 Mirrors. Últimamente he tenido problemas de archivos no encontrados. Pareciera que no se replican bien.

Gentoo es una gran distribución, no se me ocurre qué más mejorarle.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *dub wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Estabilidad en las actualizaciones. Yo también he tenido muchos problemas últimamente.
> 
> 

 

Este parece ser el grito de Edvar Munch (obra que admiro profundamente).

Gentoo está disminuyendo su calidad últimamente en pasos de gigante (giant steps por John Coltrane).

A mí los downtimes me cuestan perder dinero (o plata, según el lugar en el que se lea).

Yo lo único que pido es la aplicación inmediata del GLEP 19. De lo contrario, como dice Overpeer, Gentoo sólo será una distribución para "masoquistas avanzados", aunque yo diría sado-masoquistas, después de haberme costado dinero usarla y perder ventas.

----------

## frangor

No se si usaremos el mismo Gentoo   :Confused:  , en mi maquina no he notado ninguna perdida de calidad, al contrario, no me "peta" ningún programa desde hace tieeeempo y eso que uso algunos paquetes de ~arch.

Un Saludo!

----------

## Kensai

Bueno entonces soy oficialmente uno mas en el grupo de "masoquistas avanzados". Se me hace tan fácil criticar la calidad de Gentoo sin poder aportar nada. Gentoo ha tenido sus momentos de mucha calidad y ha tenido sus momentos de poca calidad, hay veces que las circunstancias requieren que la calidad disminuya pero luego esto es arreglado con un periodo de buena calidad. Sabes por que RedHat, Ubuntu, Suse y demás son estables? Por que no añaden nuevas versiones solo le dan una actualización mínima a sus paquetes. Gentoo por otro lado no necesita que se compre una nueva versión cuando sea lanzada o que se actualice por medio de quemar otra imagen de una versión mas reciente. Esto para mi es una conveniencia mayor a la de cualquier otra distribución.

Solo que debemos ser mas aplicados a leer y a buscar cuando usamos una meta-distribución como Gentoo o Arch Linux. Si no queremos leer y queremos que los demás hagan las cosas por nosotros y así no tener la libertad que Gentoo ofrece, pues usa RedHat o cualesquiera de esas otras porquerías de distribuciones. Perdonen que me aya agitado de tal manera pero es que detesto las niñerías y los lloriqueo cuando no pueden arreglar un problema tonto y básico. Odien me si quieren pero estos son mis .02 centavos.

----------

## pacho2

 *Overpeer wrote:*   

> Yo voy a aprovechar para realizar una confesion.
> 
> Hace meses que trabajo con Windows XP SP2 como desktop, sencillamente porque necesito el ordenador de verdad.
> 
> Como desktop solo me gusta Gentoo, Debian ... mira que lo uso como server xo no se que tiene pero no me llega tanto como ... K|Ubuntu ... casi me lio a puñetazos con el PC el finde pasado, no lo quiero ni recordar, parecia el niño aleman loco ese de youtube, y el resto ... bleh! estoy super liado como para andar aprendiendo ahora mas linux distintos xD
> ...

 

Yo no he tenido esos problemas con gentoo. De todos modos, antes que usar window$, puedes intentar usar Mandriva o SuSE

Saludos

----------

## dmery

Kensai,

Creo que escribir en "caliente" no tiene sentido. Red Hat, Ubuntu, Suse y otras distribuciones no son una porqueria, me parece un concepto equivocado y alejado de la realidad. No necesita Gentoo -una excelente Distribucion- de ese tipo "necio" de defensa. Por Gentoo saca la "cara" sus virtudes, pero no sirve de nada "cegarse" y no ver la cosas en la que puede y debe mejorar. Dice en un articulo que lei de un Consultor de IBM para linux.... "Avi Alkala, consultor de IBM especializado en Software Libre, afirmo que no existe una distribución de Linux que sea mejor que otras, durante su intervención en el LinuxWorld. Según este experto, lo que importa es la capacidad de la herramienta para satisfacer las necesidades de cada uno de los usuarios que no siempre son las mismas." Toda distribucion tiene sus virtudes y sus defectos, lo importante es en que direccion se mueven, si logran mantener sus virtudes y progresar en sus zonas "oscuras" o deficitarias. Opino (recuerdo a todos soy simple usuario, no-experto, no-guru, etc) que el instalador o el live CD instalable es un gran paso -uso Gentoo desde principios del 2004-, muy auspicioso por cierto. Los usuarios "normales" -que debemos ser el 90%- aspiramos a utilizar Distribuciones, estables, intituivas, accesibles, simples -algo como bueno, bonito y barato- ...!! que pretenciosos no !!! y no veo la razon por la cual Gentoo dentro de sus caracteristicas y particularidades no pueda lograrlo, a menos, claro esta que la Directiva de Gentoo decida que sea una distribucion de una minoria -cuasi secta- muy tecnica e iluminada.

Entiendo que la "estabilidad" es un inconveniente que puede ser perfectamente resuelto, en terminos de evitar "sozobras" en cada actualizacion -a lo mejor creando una tercera etapa mas estable o formando un comite o estructura de control de calidad, no lo se, dado que no tengo ninguna experiencia en participar de una organizacion de estas caracteristicas, sea empresa o fundacion; ademas que carezco de una formacion tecnica que me permita "dar soluciones" con algun tipo de autoridad-, pero seguramente los lideres de Gentoo sabran como deben avanzar en el buen camino y si no es asi..... bueno la historia continua.

Pensaba en una herramienta  que me parecio muy buena -usada por FreeBSD-  el Sysinstall , el que permite configurar, actualizar, bajar e instalar programas, selecionar mirrors y lo bueno es que esta todo "juntito" te evita andar de "tour' por todo el "/".  Por que no una solucion de este tipo.... para un simple usuario es muy importante tener un "sitio" donde poder referirse y realizar una cantidad de funciones. Pienso que todas las cuestiones aqui planteadas tienen solucion, esta en nosotros los usuarios poder transmitir esas dificultades e inconvenientes que percibimos, a las cuales no podemos dar solucion por razones obvias, carecemos de experiencia, de basamento tecnico en la materia y por otro lado muchos usuarios solamente "ven" a un sistema operativo como un medio para realizar tareas profesionales, caseras, hobby, etc; y no un fin en si mismo, un juguete al que hay que permanentemente "afinar", "configurar". Para otras personas el Sistema Operativo es un "medio de vida", una herramienta de trabajo de la que viven y no pueden "correr" ningun riesgo innecesario, para ellos la ESTABILIDAD es una condicion indispensable y mayuscula.

Utilizo Ubuntu en mi laptop, sencillamente porque funciona el SD card reader, perfectamente el "wireless" y las actualizaciones al ser de seguridad no me plantean inconvenientes, la utilizo porque me resolvio la cuestion de poder usarla a plenitud, cosa que no logre con Gentoo -seguramente por mis limites-. Y sinceramente te comento que me hubiera gustado mucho mas utilizar Gentoo, ya que dentro mis posibilidades algo la conozco. Sigo utilizando Gentoo en mi desktop desde el 2004, el cual nunca me dejo "a pie" pero si me dio sus buenos "sustitos". En mi caso tengo tiempo disponible para localizar informacion y solicitar ayuda, pero que pasa para quien carece de esa posibilidad.......

Espero sepas comprenderme y no tomes a mal lo comentarios anteriores.

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

dmery tu actitud es extraordinariamente racional y sensata, quizá yo he perdido la sensatez de la que gozas demasiado pronto, pero en mi humilde opinión Gentoo debe mejorar y mucho.

----------

## Kensai

No me ciego a ver las cosas que se pueden mejorar pero tampoco me siento a llorar por que no se han mejorado.  :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

 *dmery wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Utilizo Ubuntu en mi laptop, sencillamente porque funciona el SD card reader, perfectamente el "wireless"...

 

Los dos son GNU/Linux, y el software usado para dar soporte al SD car reader y al "wireless" es el mismo en Gentoo y en Ubuntu (salvo versiones), supongo que lo que estás pidiendo es que gentoo sea también capaz de autoconfigurarse, lo cual siempre me ha parecido algo muy interesante, otra opción más, que aunque yo no usaría, me parece algo funfamental en un sistema operativo de uso general. Y quien diga que gentoo es para una "élite" (harto estoy de oirlo) se equivoca, gentoo es lo que queramos que sea.

----------

## Kensai

aj2r : lamentablemente la filosofia de gentoo no permite autoconfiguraciones, esta idea puede ser creada por alguin pero el dia que gentoo haga esto un default es el dia que me mudo a Arch Linux. Si se quiere algo asi para eso esta Suse, Ubuntu, etc...  :Wink: 

Y no Gentoo no es para "elites" es para gente que quiere aprender, los demas que se vayan a otra distro o que creen sus propias herramientas.

Ya esto se ha discutido en los foros en ingles y yo he sido uno de los mas fuertes oponentes a la idea de la autoconfiguracion y hasta del instalador.

----------

## dmery

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> aj2r : lamentablemente la filosofia de gentoo no permite autoconfiguraciones, esta idea puede ser creada por alguin pero el dia que gentoo haga esto un default es el dia que me mudo a Arch Linux. Si se quiere algo asi para eso esta Suse, Ubuntu, etc... 
> 
> Y no Gentoo no es para "elites" es para gente que quiere aprender, los demas que se vayan a otra distro o que creen sus propias herramientas.
> 
> Ya esto se ha discutido en los foros en ingles y yo he sido uno de los mas fuertes oponentes a la idea de la autoconfiguracion y hasta del instalador.

 

Mire camarada,

Solamente di una opinion, creo que para eso esta el foro, no es para que nadie me "bote" ni me envie a otra distribucion decision que solo a mi corresponde. Utilizo Gentoo desde el 2004 y estoy contento con ella, solamente daba mi punto de vista el cual obviamente nadie tiene obligacion de compartir, pero de ahi a "desalojarme"...... me parece desmedido

No creo que Gentoo sea una Distribucion para elites, porque sino no podria participar en ella dado mis limitados conocimientos -participo como usuario-.  Asumo que Gentoo -como cualquier distribucion "open source"- aspira a crecer y lograr mayor cantidad de usuarios, algo como estable, simple, intuitiva, que le pueda al simple usuario facilitar la "vida" y a las empresas darle la estabilidad y soporte que estas reclamaran para su actividad productiva. Creo que es el "norte' de cualquier distribucion...que lo logren o no sera otra cosa.

Sinceramente creo que Gentoo puede plantearse ese desafio, sin menospreciar a otras distribuciones como Suse, Ubuntu, Fedora, Mepis y tantas mas. Gentoo tiene sus caracteristicas y desde ellas puede plantearse nuevos horizontes. La autoconfiguracion -gracias por enseniarme este concepto- como el instalador no son "lepra", puede servirle a una buena cantidad  de usuarios y  otros podran realizarlo "manualmente", lo cual no convierte a los primeros en estupidos ni en genios a los segundos.

Ademas me parece que se puede defender un punto de vista con firmeza y autoridad sin "botar" a nadie de un proyecto -que en ningun lado esta escrito que es tuyo- y tratar de "porqueria" a otras distribuciones utilizadas por miles de usuarios, desarrolladas y mantenidas por una comunidad de desarrolladores tan meritorios como los que tenemos en Gentoo. ......Despues de todo, ellos (desarrolladores) y nosotros (usuarios)  estamos en esta gran aventura y revolucion que significa el SOFTWARE LIBRE.   :Wink: 

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Wink: 

----------

## Overpeer

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> aj2r : lamentablemente la filosofia de gentoo no permite autoconfiguraciones, esta idea puede ser creada por alguin pero el dia que gentoo haga esto un default es el dia que me mudo a Arch Linux. Si se quiere algo asi para eso esta Suse, Ubuntu, etc... 
> 
> Y no Gentoo no es para "elites" es para gente que quiere aprender, los demas que se vayan a otra distro o que creen sus propias herramientas.
> 
> Ya esto se ha discutido en los foros en ingles y yo he sido uno de los mas fuertes oponentes a la idea de la autoconfiguracion y hasta del instalador.

 

Rozas el talibanismo Kensai. Un instalador no haria daño a nadie, creo que siempre tendrias disponible el minimal-CD para hacerte tu instalacion manual como tu quieras ... ¿o acaso lo que no quieres es qeu alguien tenga Gentoo instalado facilmente?

A dia de hoy, despues de dos años y muchas guerras libradas con Gentoo , lo unico distinto que  he tenido que hacer en ella que no haya hecho en otras es configurar gcc con el make.conf. De hecho, durante mucho tiempo la unica pega que le he encontrado a Gentoo es el tiempo y gasto de recursos que genera el compilar tanto, me parecia MAS FACIL que cualqueir otra (en mi caso, soy de esos enamorados de las CLI que no les gustan los frontends asi que todo lo configuro en la consola) gracias a su genial documentacion.

Gentoo es una metadistribucion basada en fuentes, orientada a la personalizacion al maximo del sistema para el maximo rendimiento. No creo que se pensara como 'distro para elites', 'distro para gente que quiere aprender' o cualquier otro objetivo basado en el tipo de usuario, el tipo de usuario vino definido por su forma de uso, que era mas dura que en muchas distribuciones.

No veo que nadie se haya quejado de que hay que aprender para usar Gentoo, eso es algo que todos teniamos asumido cuando empezamos con ella y que lo mas seguro que como a mi, a todos era lo que mas nos entusiasmaba. La queja -en mi caso, no me he leido todas- es que no solo hay que aprender ... si no que patearte la red para solventar pequeños errores y fallas que lejos de eclipsar el trabajo del staff de Gentoo ... a mi por lo menos me joden vivo, como lo que contaba antes de qmail... no solo he de preveer el tiempo que tarda en compilarse (algo asumido ya) ... si no que tengo que contar con un tiempo adicional que puedo necesitar si lo instalo y no funciona ... aunque sea por una chorrada, aunque solo sea ir a un archivo y comentar una linea, el hecho es que no va y necesito un tiempo con el que no contaba para encontrar la solucion, solventar y volver a probar. Probablemente el error no sea ni de qmail, y sea de ... pufff... a saber que.

Como muestra un boton, hace mucho tiempo me puse a experimentar con hal y dbus para escribir un mini-howto de los que pongo yo en mi warriweb ... si lo ves al final pone ... 'Probando...' ... porque ahi se quedo, no solo no funciono si no que me vi negro para dejarlo como estaba xDDDD Escudriñe el tutorial, busque fuentes alternativas de informacion, pregunte en  el foro ... y ahi se quedo, no me quedaron ganas de volverlo a intentar porque fue puñeteramente fustrante xD

Personalmente no pido un Gentoo mas facil, ya es jodidamente facil, pido un Gentoo ... mas estable? paquetes mas probados? 

Y por su puesto, si se propone un instalador o una rama de paquetes precompilados hay que apoyarla, eso no signficia que vaya a desaparecer lo que ya tenemos, pero seria otra opcion.

Lo de los paquetes precompilados mi portatil lo agradeceria, van 2 discos duros hechos mierda, al principio se corrompian las particones y tuve que crear una con reiserfs a drede como portage_tmp, asi aguantaba mas hasta que el disco duro ... simplemente moria. Al segundo disco duro que murio ... instale Windows, y ahora estoy evaluando que distro pongo, pero Gentoo definitivamente no, y mira que lo siento por mi peacho web xD

Un saludo.

----------

## aj2r

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> ... el dia que gentoo haga esto un default es el dia que me mudo a Arch Linux...

 

No hablo de un default, sino de otra opción más. Que quede muy claro que mis archivos de configuración son míos y no quiero que nadie más los toque sin mi consentimiento   :Twisted Evil:  Y como ya he dicho antes, yo uso gentoo por portage y su forma de trabajar, ni más ni menos, de hecho empecé a usarla para poder ver películas divx grandes a pantalla completa, sin problemas, en mi ordenador por aquellos tiempos, un k6-2 a 500Mhz.

----------

## Kensai

 *Quote:*   

> What is Gentoo?
> 
> Gentoo is a free operating system based on either Linux or FreeBSD that can be automatically optimized and customized for just about any application or need. Extreme configurability, performance and a top-notch user and developer community are all hallmarks of the Gentoo experience.
> 
> Thanks to a technology called Portage, Gentoo can become an ideal secure server, development workstation, professional desktop, gaming system, embedded solution or something else -- whatever you need it to be. Because of its near-unlimited adaptability, we call Gentoo a metadistribution. 

 

Ahora estamos hablando, Gentoo puede ser lo que tu quieras y lo puedes convertir en lo que sea. Pero nunca sera default en gentoo.

Sobre el instalador lo critique y me opuse a el con todas mis fuerzas cuando se discutio en el foro en ingles, y tuve la razon ese instalador es un fracaso uno de los peores que haya usado hasta ahora. Ahora solo hay dos opciones o mejora o lo dejan morir. No estoy de acuerdo con el instalador por la misma razon que muchas personas estuvieron de acuerdo conmigo. No queremos n00bs plagando los foros con preguntas tontas. Ademas la idea original era remplazar los demas isos y darle prioridad al instalador grafico como default, algo que va contra los principios Gentoo.

Gentoo lo es todo lo que tu quieras que sea y eso esta muy bien, sinceramente si alguien quiere crear mas GUI para Gentoo hagalo pero no trate de que sea un default por que nunca lo sera. Perdonen por ofender aveces es que tengo una manera radical de ver las cosas y no me gusta que nada cambie en mi Sistema Operativo. Yo estoy libre de WIndows y no lo necesito ya que Gentoo hace mucho mas y de la mejor manera y no quiero que eso cambie.

----------

## pacho2

Añadir a gentoo un instaladro gráfico no me parece tan malo. Parece que hay gente que se siente orgullosa de instalar gentoo, como si gentoo fuese sólo eso: instalarlo

Saludos

----------

## Kensai

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Añadir a gentoo un instaladro gráfico no me parece tan malo. Parece que hay gente que se siente orgullosa de instalar gentoo, como si gentoo fuese sólo eso: instalarlo
> 
> Saludos

 

Leistes el post? NO

un instalador grafico hace que gente sin cerebro que no lee el handbook entre a gentoo a plagar los foros con preguntas puramente ignorantes. Que se resuelven con un RTFM (lee el "freaking" manual) bien grande.

----------

## Overpeer

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un instalador grafico hace que gente sin cerebro que no lee el handbook entre a gentoo a plagar los foros con preguntas puramente ignorantes. Que se resuelven con un RTFM (lee el "freaking" manual) bien grande.

 

Simplemente alucinante xDDDD

Espero que la comunidad Gentoo no se llene de usuarios como tu, si ya no habia por donde coger a los Debianitas en su dia ... solo faltaban los aires de "que elite y que guru soy porque uso gentoo" jajajajaja.

Creeeme, para usar Gentoo SOLO HAY QUE SABER LEER. Si alguien pide ayuda, por estupida que sea ... se le remite al handbook y si procede se cierra el tema. Supongo que aunque a dia de hoy, cualquier linux esta al alcance de cualquiera, aun hay quien lo usa para ser mas que alguien. Atras queda extender el software libre, enseñar a los usuarios a abandonar Windows y esas cosas que pregonan los hippys barbudos...

Vamos, si estos son las brisas que airean en Gentoo que mal futuro ... asi que espero que seas una mera inconsistencia en la comunidad.

----------

## Kensai

Otra vez no leistes mi post. Tu mismo me favorecistes al decir, "para usar Gentoo SOLO HAY QUE SABER LEER." esto es precisamente lo que no hacen los que usan un instalador grafico por que no tienen que leer el handbook. Y si lamentablemente el foro esta lleno de gente que piensa como yo, por que? porque es la mejor manera de pensar. Las personas que no leen y usan el instalador grafico son los que hacen las preguntas mas tontas. Muchisimos estuvieron de acuerdo y se opusieron al instalador grafico solo por no tener n00bs plagando el foro con preguntas tontas.

Para mi el instalador grafico es lo mejor para los que tenemos que instalar gentoo en muchas maquinas pero lamentablemente esta el efecto secundario de los n00bs. Y si has leido mis post en el foro de Ingles he ayudado a muchisimos n00bs pero son n00bsd que no hacen preguntas tontas son los que quieren progresar de verdad.

----------

## pacho2

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> Otra vez no leistes mi post. Tu mismo me favorecistes al decir, "para usar Gentoo SOLO HAY QUE SABER LEER." esto es precisamente lo que no hacen los que usan un instalador grafico por que no tienen que leer el handbook. Y si lamentablemente el foro esta lleno de gente que piensa como yo, por que? porque es la mejor manera de pensar. Las personas que no leen y usan el instalador grafico son los que hacen las preguntas mas tontas. Muchisimos estuvieron de acuerdo y se opusieron al instalador grafico solo por no tener n00bs plagando el foro con preguntas tontas.
> 
> Para mi el instalador grafico es lo mejor para los que tenemos que instalar gentoo en muchas maquinas pero lamentablemente esta el efecto secundario de los n00bs. Y si has leido mis post en el foro de Ingles he ayudado a muchisimos n00bs pero son n00bsd que no hacen preguntas tontas son los que quieren progresar de verdad.

 

Generalizar es malo  :Wink: 

En lo de leer tu post, si te soy sincero sí me lo leí , lo que pasa es que uno empieza a estar aburrido de que haya gente a la que parece que le gusta crear polémica para crear hilos estupidos de 30 paginas  :Wink: 

Este tema ya se trató en los foros en español y había gente que apoyaba una posición y otra que apoyaba otra, pero eso no quiere decir que ni tu opción ni la mía contengan a la verdad absoluta.

Saludos

----------

## Kensai

No quiero pelearme con nadie haci que voy a hacer un cooldown y, ya jay paz en mi.  :Wink: 

----------

## dmery

Parece ser que estamos en presencia de una nueva forma de discriminacion:  discriminar usuarios sin experiencia y excelentes conocimientos. Te parece bien Kensai que a los "nuevos usuarios" denominados "newbies" los enviemos a Treblinka o mejor Auschwitz........para que los quemen y se dejen de molestar con su preguntas tontas. Faltaba mas..... estos atrevidos inoportunando la "sabionda" existencia de alguien como tu. Imaginate que un usuario que se acerca a linux y le sale un ejemplar de tu calibre proponiendo una suerte de "Gentoo Private Club" para uso exclusivo de usuarios VIP.

Creo que linux con gente como tu no va a ir lejos.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## Kensai

Bueno dmery para callarte un poco aqui veras cuan malo yo soy con los n00bs con preguntas tontas.

ejemplo 1 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3416829.html#3416829

ejemplo 2 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473976-highlight-.html

si hubiera mas gente como yo en estos foros todo seria mejor.  :Wink: 

ejemplo 3 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-475386-highlight-.html

quieres mas?

----------

## JuanSimpson

Gentoo es estable (muy estable diría yo)

Sólo que si estamos hablando de pcs que serán usados realmente para trabajar y dependes de ese pc para producción (es una falta de irresponsabilidad estar probando paquetes inestables y configuraciones que nunca has hecho)

Sí tienes un pc para probar paquetes  configuraciones pues entonces ¿cuál es el problema?

Lo malo de las configuraciones por defecto es: ¡Cómo una máquina va a saber lo que yo necesito? ¿qué acaso es inteligente y sabe lo que hace? y si no funciona: lo único que se hacer es culpar a la máquina?

Gentoo es algo muy bueno, ¿alguna vez usaron mandrake? realmente estuve apunto de abandonar linux por eso (claro, era mas noob; de lo noob que soy ahora)

Leer la documentación es lo mejor que se puede hacer pa solucionar problemas (aparte sólo la tienes que leer una vez, para la segunda, tercera, k-ésima vez, ya sabrás que hacer)

----------

## pacho2

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> Bueno dmery para callarte un poco aqui veras cuan malo yo soy con los n00bs con preguntas tontas.
> 
> ejemplo 1 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3416829.html#3416829
> 
> ejemplo 2 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473976-highlight-.html
> ...

 

En proporción con las preguntas "interesantes" no son tantos  :Wink: 

Lo que no puede ser es que para evitar preguntas tontas se intente que la instalación tenga un grado de complejidad para "preseleccionar" a la gente  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## aj2r

Estoy deacuerdo con pacho, es lo de siempre, simplemente dar opciones y nada más. Que eres por ejemplo yo   :Twisted Evil:  , pues un poco antes de irte a dormir inicias una instalación "avanzada" y lo dejas compilando toda la noche para al día siguiente nada más levantarte afinar el sistema, que tienes prisa, pues le dices instalación "tonta/rápida", y te encuentras en un rato con un sistema funcionando, como le dé la gana pero funcionando   :Wink: , y sin olvidar que tenemos ahí al amigo portage y en cualquier momento con tiempo podríamos afinar el sistema   :Razz: 

Son opciones, y tener posibilidades siempre es interesante.

----------

## Kensai

Diferencia todo eso lo tienes que hacer leyendo el handbook. Mi frustracion con el instalador es que prometio ser no muy facil para que de todos modos las personas tuvieran que leer y asi aunque sea desarrollaban el habito de leer para conterstar sus preguntas. Como ven en mi post anterior he contestado preguntas a n00bs por que me gusta ayudarlos, pero no me gustaria que esto se plagara de gente que no se ayuda, que solo usa el instalador grafico y despues usa el foro para que le contesten todo.

----------

## pacho2

Pues les respondes poniendo un link al handbook y punto  :Smile: 

Yo no me molesto tanto por esas preguntas (a día de hoy no sufro por eso  :Wink:  )

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *Kensai wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Añadir a gentoo un instaladro gráfico no me parece tan malo. Parece que hay gente que se siente orgullosa de instalar gentoo, como si gentoo fuese sólo eso: instalarlo
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> Leistes el post? NO
> ...

 

crees que nadie nace sabiendo?

TODOS fuimos noobs y gracias a gente que NO es como tu aprendimos

yo feliz de ayudar a alguien si puedo, esta es una comunidad , para eso es

realmente una lastima tu manera de pensar, gente como tu destruye la comunidad creyendose "seres superiores"   :Confused: 

----------

## Kensai

DarkMind otro que no puede leer. Nop sabe ni de lo que se esta hablando.

"TODOS fuimos noobs y gracias a gente que NO es como tu aprendimos "

Leistes los links que presente a dmery? en todos ellos ayude a diferentes n00bs y lo sigo haciendo gustosamente. Por favor LEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! Sabes leer?

Si todos fueran como yo harian el mejor trabajo. Yo entro muchas veces al dia al foro y busco los post que tienen 0 respuestas y trato de contestart los que puedo. Asi que solo puedes desear ser como yo para ayudar tanto en el foro de ingles.

Nota: viendo tus post es dificil que seas como yo.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Que pena, que van a entrar a manchar nuestro foro, tan blanco y puro él, con su ignota ignorancia.

Oh, creadores del instalador gráfico! Oh, seres de averno! Oh, debianitas disfrazados!

...

En serio, a veces no os entiendo.

¿Que ha pasado con el mítico "si no quieres no contestas"?  :Wink: 

Aparte de que un RTFM no está mal si es la respuesta correcta.

Si os molestan los newbees, pasad de ellos, y que a los que no les molesten se encarguen.

Nadie os obliga a ayudar si no queréis.

----------

## pacho2

Una posible mejora sería el arranque en paralelo de los servicios. Aunque esta opción existe en el /etc/cond.d/rc, nunca he visto que funcione bien (ni siquiera con el nuevo baselayout)

Saludos

----------

## aj2r

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Una posible mejora sería el arranque en paralelo de los servicios. Aunque esta opción existe en el /etc/cond.d/rc, nunca he visto que funcione bien (ni siquiera con el nuevo baselayout)
> 
> Saludos

 

Extraño, ya que a mi me funciona hace tiempo   :Confused: 

----------

## pacho2

Lo que pasa es que yo no noto ninguna mejora en el arranque en ningún sistema gentoo por el que he pasado  :Sad: 

Saludos

----------

## aj2r

Hombre, la diferencia es mínima, entiende que, además de que unos servicios dependen de otros, al menos que tengas un multiprocesador o alguno de los servicios que se lanzan a la vez espere en entrada/salida, el tiempo que tarden en cabar todos en conjunto será el mismo.

----------

## gringo

no lo he cronometrao, pero algo mas rápido si me pareció en su momento, mucho mejor que el portage  2.0.x desde luego ... aunque igual es el efecto placebo. Si he notao alguna mejoria usando esto, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo. 

Volviendo al tema inicial, había un parche para el portage-2.0.x que trataba de implementar lo que propone asph ( funcionalidad que yo tb. espero ansioso)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-210288-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

quién se anima a portarlo a 2.1 ?  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## aj2r

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no lo he cronometrao, pero algo mas rápido si me pareció en su momento, mucho mejor que el portage  2.0.x desde luego ... aunque igual es el efecto placebo. Si he notao alguna mejoria usando esto, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo. 
> 
> Volviendo al tema inicial, había un parche para el portage-2.0.x que trataba de implementar lo que propone asph ( funcionalidad que yo tb. espero ansioso)
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-210288-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html
> ...

 

Parece interesante, pero creo que no hace exactamente lo que decíamos, me explico, este parche quita los paquetes que dependan del que hayas hecho un emerge -C, pero si haces un emerge -C de un paquete no quita por ejemplo las librerías de que depende si nadie más las usa, que para mi sería el comportamiento deseado junto con lo anterior.

----------

## pacho2

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Hombre, la diferencia es mínima, entiende que, además de que unos servicios dependen de otros, al menos que tengas un multiprocesador o alguno de los servicios que se lanzan a la vez espere en entrada/salida, el tiempo que tarden en cabar todos en conjunto será el mismo.

 

Yo no noto gran diferencia, tanto en un Athlon 3200+ (un procesador) como en un Centrino Core Duo (un procesador de doble nucleo).

Por ejemplo, en mandriva 2006, sí que se ha intentado hacer que se lancen la mayoría de los servicios en paralelo, y la verdad es que rebota realmente deprisa (mucho más rapido que gentoo y ubuntu).

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Parece interesante, pero creo que no hace exactamente lo que decíamos, me explico, este parche quita los paquetes que dependan del que hayas hecho un emerge -C, pero si haces un emerge -C de un paquete no quita por ejemplo las librerías de que depende si nadie más las usa, que para mi sería el comportamiento deseado junto con lo anterior.

 

oops, yo tb. busco un comportamiento como el que has dices. 

Sé de su existencia gracias a http://gentooexperimental.org/script/repo/list. Hay mas cosillas interesantes por ahi  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

Que esto jamás ocurriese, sería una cosa muy importante a mejorar:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # glsa-check -t all
> 
> This system is affected by the following GLSAs:
> ...

 

Sencillamente, portage está ignorando una actualización muy necesaria, he puesto al final el resultado de emerge -vp mozilla para que comprobeis que no lo tengo enmascarado. ¿Por qué portage la ignora? Pues realmente no lo sé, pero es un fallo y gordo si no aparece con un emerge -uD world.

----------

## aj2r

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Sencillamente, portage está ignorando una actualización muy necesaria, he puesto al final el resultado de emerge -vp mozilla para que comprobeis que no lo tengo enmascarado. ¿Por qué portage la ignora? Pues realmente no lo sé, pero es un fallo y gordo si no aparece con un emerge -uD world.

 

Es algo que nunca he entendido, de hecho en su momento usaba la opción -U ya que esto no ocurría. Seguramente este comportamiento tenga alguna razón de ser, a ver si alguien pudiese echarnos un poco de luz en el tema

----------

## pacho2

Corre regenworld y vuelve a intentar corre el emerge, siempre me ha funcionado

Suerte

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Corre regenworld y vuelve a intentar corre el emerge, siempre me ha funcionado

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cp /var/lib/portage/world /root/backup/
> 
> # regenworld
> ...

 

Pues a mí no me ha dado muy buen resultado, ¿acaso es un defecto de portage? (pregunto)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # grep mozilla /root/backup/world
> 
> www-client/mozilla-firefox
> ...

 

----------

## pacho2

Vaya   :Confused: 

Prueba a hacer un:

```
emerge -av mozilla

regenworld
```

Con la opción -a, no -p

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

Claro, pero con el --ask si pulsas en Yes, fuerzas la actualización y yo lo que pretendo es que portage lo haga tal y como debe: él solo, sin que yo le obligue a actualizarlo, ¿no es lo que debería hacer? (pregunto).

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Claro, pero con el --ask si pulsas en Yes, fuerzas la actualización y yo lo que pretendo es que portage lo haga tal y como debe: él solo, sin que yo le obligue a actualizarlo, ¿no es lo que debería hacer? (pregunto).

 

Pulsa N cuando te pregunte y luego corre regenworld  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -uDvp world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies ..... ...
> ...

 

a ver si lo he entendido ... no puedes hacer un -upD world porque te sale el mask del pmtools ? No usarás rsync_exclude o algo de eso, no ? pmtools está tu árbol local (aunque sea masked )?

Seguro que si arreglas esto despues te sale firefox en la lista  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> a ver si lo he entendido ... no puedes hacer un -upD world porque te sale el mask del pmtools ? No usarás rsync_exclude o algo de eso, no ? pmtools está tu árbol local (aunque sea masked )?

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # echo "=sys-power/iasl-20060512" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> # echo "=sys-power/pmtools-20051111-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Seguro que si arreglas esto despues te sale firefox en la lista

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -uDvp world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Eso se debía a que anduve trasteando con la tabla dsdt hasta que conseguí quitarle los errores, pero como ves, seguimos en las mismas, Portage sigue sin detectar que debe actualizar mozilla, no firefox. Sé que puedo emplear emerge --noreplace www-client/mozilla, pero esa no es la cuestión, la cuestión es porqué Portage no se da cuenta de que debe hacerlo por sí mismo...

----------

## pacho2

Porque en algun momento se debió quedar desactualizado tu fichero world.

Por cierto, ¿no habías hecho un rm -rf /?  :Wink: 

Puedes intentar añadir el mozilla a l /var/lib/portage/world  :Smile: 

PD: Pon seamonkey y quita mozilla  :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

Lo que le pasa a LinuxBlues es algo común, que como ya he dicho parece un comportamiento normal en portage, recuerdo como la opción -U actualizaba a la mayor versión disponible, mientras que -u no. ¡Aquí hace falta un desarrollador que nos aclare esto un poco! ¿Por qué portage en algunas ocasiones no quiere actualizar aunque haya una nueva versión del ebuild disponible?

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Por cierto, ¿no habías hecho un rm -rf /? 

 

Sólo en el portátil, pero a este paso el desktop va a ir detrás...     :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

perdón, obviamente lo que acabo de decir no tiene nada que ver ... pensaba que hablabas de otra cosa.

 *Quote:*   

> # grep mozilla /var/lib/portage/world
> 
> www-client/mozilla-firefox
> 
> www-client/mozilla-launcher
> ...

 

según esto parece que tu portage no sabe que tienes instalao mozilla ... lo que dice pacho, añádelo manualmente y a ver que te cuenta. 

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

Ya está solucionado, al parecer portage instaló mozilla como dependencia o bien de evolution o bien de epiphany o bien de ambos con la versión 2.10 de Gnome; ahora al tener únicamente firefox como parámetro use, mozilla ha dejado de ser necesario. De hecho, hasta emerge --depclean -p lo mostraba.

Tan sólo ha sido un problema de las dependencias innecesarias del que estais hablando precisamente en este mismo hilo.

Muchas gracias por la atención prestada.

----------

## el_Salmon

 *dub wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  GLSA Check. Algo así como #emerge security (dicen que se está trabajando en esto, pero no veo resultados).
> 
>  Estabilidad en las actualizaciones. Yo también he tenido muchos problemas últimamente.
> ...

 

Pienso lo mismo pero añadiría:

 Distinción CLARA entre software "open source" y software propietario

 Herramientas propias o adaptadas para configurar GRÁFICAMENTE el SO (Ethernet, wifi, Samba, X, usuarios, etc).

----------

## pacho2

Modificación del sistema de arranque de gentoo, a mi entender es bastante complejo, y no es necesario que sea así. Se puede tomar como ejemplo el de manriva o redhat, mucho más sencillo

Saludos

----------

## Kensai

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Modificación del sistema de arranque de gentoo, a mi entender es bastante complejo, y no es necesario que sea así. Se puede tomar como ejemplo el de manriva o redhat, mucho más sencillo
> 
> Saludos

 

Podrias profundisar un poco mas? a mi entender el sistema de arranque de gentoo es mas comprensible y sencillo que el de Mandriva o RedHat.

----------

## pacho2

En el sistema de arranque de mandriva (que es el que más conozco), hay 6 niveles de ejecución muy claramente definidos: 1 (monousuario), 2 (como el 5, sin X y sin red), 3 (como el 5 sin X), 4 (para tu gusto), 5 (lo normal  :Wink:  ), 6 (reboot), 0 (halt).

Los scripts de inicio están situados en /etc/init.d, como aqui, en gentoo. La definición de los runlevels está en los directorios /etc/rc.d/rc5.d y demás. En esos directorios encontramos simplemente unos links a los scripts de init.d, pero esos links no tienen cuaquier nombre, siguen la siguiente estructura:

S02xfs -> La letra S significa "start" e indica a init que tiene que hacer arrancar el servicio. El número 02 indica el orden en el que se ejecuta.

K12xfs -> La letra K indica que hay que "matar" (kill) el proceso.

En estos sistemas de arranque los scripts no tienen dependencias, las dependencias se solventan porque el número del link no es un numero cualquiera. La ventaja de esto es que hay una menor "rigidez", yo, por ejemplo, puedo lanzar en mandriva las X bien al principio del rc5, como al final, como en el medio, como en el 3er lugar... En gentoo he de optar entre ponerlo en el nivel default (en el lugar que me asigne) o en el boot.

por ejemplo, a la hora de apagar, puedo cambiar el orden en que mata los procesos, incluso podría hacer que arrancase alguno y lo matase después.

Si tienes alguna duda ponla aquí, intentaré resolvertela  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## cohone

```
En estos sistemas de arranque los scripts no tienen dependencias, las dependencias se solventan porque el número del link no es un numero cualquiera. La ventaja de esto es que hay una menor "rigidez", yo, por ejemplo, puedo lanzar en mandriva las X bien al principio del rc5, como al final, como en el medio, como en el 3er lugar... 
```

En gentoo, se ejecutan por orden alfabético dentro de cada runlevel.

En el script, dentro de la función depend(), puedes añadir las opciones "after servicio" y "before servicio", ej.

```
depend() {

before *

}
```

Lo ejecutaría al primero dentro de su runlevel

```
depend() {

after *

}
```

 Lo ejecutaría al final.

```
depend() {

before net

}
```

Lo ejecutaría antes del servicio net.

Nose, no es tan inflexible...no?

 *Quote:*   

> En gentoo he de optar entre ponerlo en el nivel default (en el lugar que me asigne) o en el boot

 

O crear otro runlevel

----------

## Kensai

Ya entendi a que te referias eso era todo, gracias.

----------

## pacho2

Se que debe ser difícil de implementar, pero expongo una propuesta  :Smile: 

Cada cierto tiempo, la actualización de ciertos paquetes, por ejemplo ffmpeg, "rompe" a otros, como xine-lib o vlc. La solución suele ser reemerger los paquetes afectados. Quizás se podría añadir alguna especie de "señal" para que, cuando haces el emerge -avuD world, te reemerja esos paquetes también de forma automática.

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Ahí va otra...

```

linuxblues@pygoscelis_papua ~ $ genlop -i gaim

 * net-im/gaim

   Total builds: blah

   Global build time: bleh

   Average merge time: blip

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * net-im/gaim-1.5.0

   Install date: Sun Jul 30 23:54:27 2006

   USE="nls perl spell nas eds -cjk -gnutls -silc -tcl -tk -debug"

   CFLAGS="who cares?"

linuxblues@pygoscelis_papua ~ $ emerge -vp gaim

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/gaim-1.5.0  USE="-cjk -debug eds -gnutls -krb4% (-minimal%) nas nls perl -silc spell -tcl -tk" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

linuxblues@pygoscelis_papua ~ $ emerge -uDNvp world | grep gaim

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/gaim-1.5.0  USE="-cjk -debug eds -gnutls -krb4% (-minimal%) nas nls perl -silc spell -tcl -tk" 0 kB

```

Ver si han añadido una USE al paquete que no estás usando (valga la redundancia -en este caso: krb4-), y de ser así, no verse en la obligación de recompilar el programa para no hacerle ninguna modificación.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Altair

Despues de mirarme por encima el "Gentoo Development Guide" y haber visto mas o menos como se hace un ebuild, vi en el foro este hilo en el que se discute permanentemente el "Como mejorar Gentoo".

Soy totalmente nuevo en Gentoo. Uso desde hace ya mucho tiempo Debian y soy de los que prefiere instalar las cosas compilando por dos razones: me gusta tener solo los programas que yo elija y en las versiones que yo decida. Si elijo una version, esa es la que usare. Me da igual si hay una mas moderna, si es beta o si tiene tal o cual cosa.

Parto de una piedra angular: el codigo fuente es la base. Todo se puede instalar compilando.

Procedo a explicar mi punto de vista.

Buscamos lo mejor de los mundos: precompilados y codigos fuentes. Debian y Gentoo, por ejemplo. ¿Que tenemos en cada lado?.

En Debian tenemos "aptitude", un programa que se basa en las librerias ncurses y nos presenta todo jerarquizado. Mas o menos. Tenemos ademas que instalar/actualizar/eliminar programas es muy sencillo en la gran mayoria de los casos. Todo muy automatizado.

Y en Gentoo tenemos la posibilidad de usar la compilacion para todo. El mejor metodo para instalarlo todo al detalle. Los 

archivos ebuild nos permiten manejar la instalacion, pero pese a todo, tal vez no sea la manera mas rapida ni automatizada de instalar lo mas nuevo.

A decir verdad lo que se me ha ocurrido se parece a los GPS: dime a donde vas y como quieres ir, el resto es cosa mia. Aqui seria algo asi como decir: dime que quieres instalar y como, el resto es cosa mia.

Comencemos el jaeo este: ¿como hacemos la instalacion basica?. Pues... mas o menos ya lo tenemos: LFS.

LFS (Linux From Scratch) es una forma de instalar Linux un tanto radical. Esencialmente consiste en un metodo para instalar todo lo que necesitemos, y el resto fuera. Las distribuciones generalmente instalan muchas cosas que no vamos a usar, y aqui lo que se pretende es afinar al maximo. Mediante un LiveCD instalamos lo justo y necesario para compilar. Un sistema completamente "pelado" consistente en una linea de comandos, y todo un arsenal para compilar ajustando al maximo desde el principio: el compilador gcc, un ensamblador, etc.

En este momento, desde la linea de comandos, lo primero que debemos hacer es compilar el primer kernel del sistema. Nuestro objetivo prioritario es la conexion a Internet. Toda dependencia que necesitemos para ello debe estar en el LiveCD. El metodo de compilacion sera a la forma manual tradicional del kernel, nada de compilar "a la Debian", ni "a la Gentoo", etc.

Una vez logrado el acceso a Internet, el siguiente paso sera descargarse una serie de archivos un tanto especiales.

El primero de todos sera el archivo "Core", que sera una lista de todos los programas mas usados (al estilo portage) y que 

solamente indicara nombres de archivos, sus respectivas dependencias (sean necesarias o solo opcionales), y la direccion de Internet de donde bajarlas. Seria algo estilo Portage, solo lo habitualmente usado, tanto en consola como en entorno grafico.

El siguiente archivo importante es "Reference", y su tarea sera someternos a un interrogatorio (exhaustivo o no) sobre que queremos instalar. Si queremos instalar un programa, ¿queremos todas las dependencias o solo algunas?. Si por ejemplo queremos instalar KDE, habra cosas que nos interesen y cosas que no. En base a todas las preguntas bajaremos de Internet solamente los archivos necesarios.

Otro archivo especial es "Descriptions". De la misma forma que con el script "configure" elejimos exactamente como deseamos configurar todo, con Descriptions veremos esas mismas opciones pero en entorno grafico de ncurses, de una forma mas amigable. Todas estas decisiones se guardaran en un archivo de texto, a usar posteriormente. Por supuesto, estos archivos deberan poder ser modificados y actualizados en cualquier momento.

Terminado el proceso de Descriptions y sus archivos asociados, se creara automaticamente un mapa de software del sistema, llamado simplemente SystemSoft. Usara la informacion del archivo Core para saber que programas usan que dependencias, pero, ademas, con los archivos de texto que ha generado Descriptions, tendremos ademas un perfecto mapa de configuracion de todo el sistema, que deberia poderse ver con un programa tipo atitude de Debian. De esta forma podremos ver directamente la configuracion de todo el sistema de una sola vez. Ideal para rastrear errores.

Terminada la configuracion de todo el sistema, compilaremos solo un programa cada vez, para controlar mejor todo. Conforme se avance en el proceso nos encontraremos con dos casos: el primero es el tipico programa que sigue el metodo normal (configure && make && make install) y el segundo es aquel que necesita modificar algun archivo manualmente. Mediante la informacion creada por Descriptions tendremos ya la informacion guardada, por lo que el proceso deberia ser automatico.

Para el tema de actualizaciones, deberemos primero eliminar el programa instalado para evitar posibles problemas en la 

instalacion. Tenemos dos tipos de actualizaciones; las que actualican lo que instalo el LiveCD, proceso que deberia ser 

automatico; y el resto de actualizaciones, a realizar solo por el usuario.

No se hasta que punto hacer algo asi seria factible, ni el grado de dificultad, simplemente es un esbozo de lo que se me ha ocurrido y queria comunicarlo por si aprovecha alguna de estas ideas. Ahora toca a los usuarios expertos, y sobretodo a los desarrolladores, el ver todas estas ideas y a ver si en algo ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

## g0su

 *Quote:*   

> crees que nadie nace sabiendo?
> 
> TODOS fuimos noobs y gracias a gente que NO es como tu aprendimos
> 
> yo feliz de ayudar a alguien si puedo, esta es una comunidad , para eso es
> ...

 

Cuantos recuerdos me ha traído esto, que razón tienen estas personas. En fin, la gente se piensa que una distribución es como pasarse un videojuego o algo parecido... si yo instalo una distribución es para usarla, para que se adapta a mi y para hacer algo no me tenga que leer 300 manuales seguidos para lo que en otra distribución o sistema operativo me lo haga el sólito. Queda mas h4x0r que para poder configurar la wireless tenga que escribir 4 lineas de código seguidas de un fichero de configuración, pero prefiero que un programa me lo busque por mi mismo mas cómodo y rápido, que mi tiempo es oro, y si enciendo el ordenador es para usarlo y no para perder el tiempo en como usarlo.

En fin, yo desde hace un tiempo, me he vuelto a distribuciones *debian(ubuntu/kubuntu/debian).

Que mejoraría de gentoo¿? pues la mejoraría... por que realmente desde la versión 1.4 no le he visto cambios que realmente demuestren que se ha mejorado algo en los años que han pasado...

----------

## dios_caligula

Si me perdonáis, querría contaros mi experiencia (aún a riesgo que me echen a los leones, grandes tiempos los de aquel que tocaba el arpa). Comencé hace años con RedHat, porque la encontré un día navegando por internet. Me hice un lío con las particiones y demás, pero el sistema tenía buena pinta (sí, me gustaba el instalador gráfico, siento reconocerlo).

Luego me dio por probar distribuciones (algunas como BestLinux o cosas raras por el estilo). Hasta el día que me dio por probar Mandrake (por aquel entonces no era Mandriva). Se suponía que era lo más fácil del mundo. ¡Qué desastre! ¡Qué lío! Y eso que ya había probado distribuciones, se supone, mucho más complejas (se supone, a mí no me lo parecieron, pero bueno).

Luego dejé linux por un tiempo porque algún que otro programa (para dar más pistas, tiene orejas, rabo y es muy burro). Luego me di cuenta que el burro era yo y que había que currarse un poco más las configuraciones y el programita de las narices iba perfecto. Total, que llegué a gentoo (en mi caso, no por presumir, porque nadie se aproxima ni de lejos al lugar donde vivo).

Mi experiencia (tras haber tenido varios linux instalados, es cierto): Me llevó dos días instalarlo pero me da muchos menos problemas que cualquier otra distribución. Desconozco los problemas que han contado en este mismo linux, uso la rama testing para amd64 (aunque hace sólo tres meses que tengo este ordenador). Había probado antes la de 32 bits, también en testing. ¿Problemas? Pues sí, algunos. por ejemplo, el kword (aplicación que empleo siempre) no imprime bien con una impresora hp (tema que soluciono con abiword).

De todas las distribuciones que he probado, me ha parecido la más secilla de manejo y, obviamente, la más configurable. No veo un orgullo, como algunos han señalado, el hecho de haber logrado instalar gentoo (aunque, cierto es, me puse la mar de contento cuando arrancó por primera vez desde el grub), pero sí me causa cierta satisfacción el hecho de que el ordenador haga lo que a mí me da la gana.

Con respecto a lo que alguien dijo que necesitaba algo sencillito que no diese problemas... En fin, cuando abandoné definitivamente windows fue por eso precisamente. Acostumbrado a gentoo, en el que había logrado solucionar cualquier problema (con mayor o menor dificultad) llegaba una actualización de windows (la sp2 creo) que me destrozaba las tarjetas de red. Total, que encontré un maravilloso manual que decía que había que hacer unas cosillas (las hice, bien fácil, eso sí) y luego había que dejar el ordeandor esperando dos horas (supongo que para que se pensase las cosas, o para que se cocinase bien, o sabe Dios para qué) y luego se arreglaba solo. Me sacaba de quicio no saber qué diablos estaba haciendo (por cierto, no lo arreglé hasta que mi padre tuvo el mismo problema).

Resumen (siento la extensión del comentario): Gentoo me parece (ahora es cuando me cae un rayo encima) la más sencilla de las distribuciones de linux (creo que, de las mundialmente conocidas, sólo me quedó por probar Suse). Se necesita experiencia, pero con un mínimo de inteligencia e intuición (a mí me faltan las dos, de ahí que me llevase tantos años hacerme con el manejo de este sistema) se puede solucionar todo y no empleando mucho más tiempo que con otra distro.

Recuerdo cuando había problemas de dependencias en los paquetes de debian... ¡Madre de Dios! Un caos. probablemente lo hayan solucionado ahora, es cierto (en mis tiempos, ubuntu no era conocida). Los ebuilds casi nunca fallan y, si lo hacen, es cuestión de mirar un poco las cosas. Aparte, me entretiene esto de buscar la solución, ver porque pasa ésto o aquéllo. No creo que gentoo sea para la élite, creo que es para gente con curiosidad.

El tema que habéis mencionado de las dependencias cruzadas es muy interesante (obviamente soy un novatísimo, ni programador ni leche, así que ni idea cómo solucionarlo). También creo que nunca están de más las opciones (como el instalador gráfico, probé el último y... ejem... digamos que lo instalé a la "vieja usanza"). ¿Lo de las autoconfiguraciones? Vale, parece ser que nunca existirán (según dicen), tampoco sería mal tema. Gentoo asusta mucho por la fama que tiene, pero luego no es, ni mucho menos, para tanto. Me parece muy estable y, de hecho, dentro de lo que conozco, me ha parecido la más completa (y sencilla, he configurado incluso un servidor sin problemas, siendo totalmente novato). Sólo hay que leer, sólo eso y nada más (ya lo dijo el cuervo).

Saludos para todos.

----------

## 0kupa

Cuando actualizo el sistema de golpe, como no lo hago a diario y al ser todo de golpe, luego no veo la info de todos los paquetes emergidos, la info que sale tras instalar cada uno.

Lo digo porque alguna vez han hecho algún cambio importante con algún paquete, como me sucedió recientemente con cups, donde la configuración antigua no era del todo compatible con la nueva. Y como no estés por ello te has de tirar a buscar.

Aunque posiblemente haya alguna forma de verlo o de avisarte, y yo por "desconocimiento", no la sé.

Pero en todo lo demás me va bastante bien, ya que lo que se hechaba de menos, un gestor de paquetes gráfico, con kuroo se está avanzando mucho.

----------

## inconexo

 *0kupa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aunque posiblemente haya alguna forma de verlo o de avisarte, y yo por "desconocimiento", no la sé.
> 
> 

 

Desde portage 2.1, mete en el make.conf:

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="tuemail@tuemail.com <servidorsmpt>"
```

Antes de hacer el etc-update, le echas un vistazo :)

----------

## 0kupa

Ves, pues hasta ahora ni me habia fijado que lo habían implementado.   :Wink: 

----------

